# Moving to Maastricht



## CHE_Maria (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello
I'm planning to move to Maastricht next year to start to work there. I would like to know more about cost of living in this city. Thanks.
Maria


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Where are you moving from? Do you already have a job set up? I'm asking because we get a lot of posts here from people who have no way of staying in the desired country legally. So if you are from the EU, you are fine. If you are being transferred by a company or have an offer from a company that is taking care of all the legalities, fine. If you are a student, fine. But if you are, say, American, and have just decided to move there, you first have visa issues to address.


----------



## Dutchgirl026 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm from The Netherlands. What exactly do you want to know?


----------

